# Ferret smells!



## hollymartinbates (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm washing old fleeces that our pet ferrets used to use, but they *stink* of ferret! I'm on the third wash now, and the smell is going, but I'm worried when I get rats they might freak out at the ferret smell. I know they have really sensitive noses. I also don't want to use much detergent on the fleece because rats have sensitive respiratory systems. Is it worth it?! Has anyone had any similar experiences?


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

I own ferrets and rats and all the blankets are washed together and some blankets used by the ferrets have been given to the rats with absolutely no problems, what might be the problem with the stink right now though is that the washing machine has the smell of ferrets. Adding a cup of vinegar through your machine will clean it out.


----------



## TheRatAttack (Mar 29, 2016)

Ferrets just stink. You may never be able to get the smell out entirely, but my rats don't seem care when I give them hammocks that still smell like ferret.


----------



## AmyGB (Sep 25, 2016)

We have ferrets as well. We wash all animal bedding (dogs, cats, ferrets and rats) together in Apple cider vinegar and never had an issue. If animal bedding is really gross we was in a free and clear detergent then a second time with apple cider vinegar.


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

TheRatAttack said:


> Ferrets just stink. You may never be able to get the smell out entirely, but my rats don't seem care when I give them hammocks that still smell like ferret.


I find ferrets who aren't fed a good diet to smell, other than that they shouldn't really "stink." To be honest, my rats stink compared to my ferrets. I found kibble fed ferrets to smell worse than raw fed ferrets, which would make sense since there's a huge difference in quality. 

As for washing their fleece, I always wash mine in hot water with a cup of vinegar. Never had an issue with smell and I've had ferrets since I was 16; however, sadly, my rats smell more than my ferrets do! 

My rats never cared if they smelt ferret anywhere; whether it be through their bedding, hammocks, etc.


----------



## TheRatAttack (Mar 29, 2016)

LilysPets said:


> I find ferrets who aren't fed a good diet to smell, other than that they shouldn't really "stink." To be honest, my rats stink compared to my ferrets. I found kibble fed ferrets to smell worse than raw fed ferrets, which would make sense since there's a huge difference in quality.
> 
> As for washing their fleece, I always wash mine in hot water with a cup of vinegar. Never had an issue with smell and I've had ferrets since I was 16; however, sadly, my rats smell more than my ferrets do!
> 
> My rats never cared if they smelt ferret anywhere; whether it be through their bedding, hammocks, etc.


Ok, ferrets don't stink. They have their own musk!;D


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

TheRatAttack said:


> Ok, ferrets don't stink. They have their own musk!;D


LOL Yes, that is the perfect way to put it!


----------

